# TEXAS TARPON COLLABORATIVE



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

For those that have not heard of the new 501c3 Non-profit Texas Tarpon Collaborative I wanted to introduce ourselves. We are a New NP focused on the conservation, study and restoration of juvenile tarpon along the Texas GC. If you would like more information I have attached links to our FB group, business page and website. Please feel free to reach out on any platform if you have any questions at all.









Texas Tarpon Collaborative | Facebook


This page is intended for like minded people who have an interest in seeing a thriving Tarpon population, back in the waters of the Gulf of Mexico. Texas Tarpon Collaborative is dedicated to the...




www.facebook.com









Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com









TexasTarponCollaborative (@texastarponcollaborative) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com












Texas Tarpon Collaborative







www.texastarponcollaborative.org


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Erik schmitt said:


> For those that have not heard of the new 501c3 Non-profit Texas Tarpon Collaborative I wanted to introduce ourselves. We are a New NP focused on the conservation, study and restoration of juvenile tarpon along the Texas GC. If you would like more information I have attached links to our FB group, business page and website. Please feel free to reach out on any platform if you have any questions at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very happy to see thise!


----------



## TxTarponCollaborative (Nov 17, 2021)

EFraz said:


> Very happy to see thise!


0


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I in the Houston area, need help let us know, this kind of effort is needed, thanks


----------

